# Fatties



## nodeerhere (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi everyone I'm new here and kinda new to this whole smoking thing. There's a lot more to it then I thought when I first started! But I've been doing a lot of reading on this site and I no I'm in the right place. My question is can I cook one of these fatties on an electric smoker? Seeing most of them cooked on charcoal or propane


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2016)

Yes, by all means you can cook a fattie in an electric smoker!

Heck you can cook one in the oven if you want!

Good luck & let us know how it turns out!

Al


----------



## crippledcracker (Dec 30, 2016)

I cook most of my fatties in an electric smoker usually 225 to 250 depending on what kind off fattie I'm cooking. I bacon weave almost all of my fatties because I love the way it looks and adds so much flavor. Sometimes the bacon doesn't get cooked enough before the fattie is done so I finish it off with a crème brulee torch. I'm no expert but I do roll a lot of fatties.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 30, 2016)

Smoked this one in my homemade electric yesterday.  

225 until the internal temp was 165 and used my AMAZEN tube for smoke. 













IMG_8010.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 30, 2016


----------



## rometown (Jan 2, 2017)

I've made a bacon wrapped cheese burger one













20161219_131900.jpg



__ rometown
__ Jan 2, 2017


















20161219_132131.jpg



__ rometown
__ Jan 2, 2017


----------



## rca dog (Jan 2, 2017)

I use an electric all the time, cause that's what I have.  It works great, but I usually have to finish the bacon in the oven.  It's not a bad thing, it just is what it is.


----------



## klutzyspuds (Jan 2, 2017)

No deer, 

Welcome to the forums.  I see this is your first post.  Make sure ya shoot over to the roll call and introduce yourself to the rest of the group.  We're glad to have ya.

As to your question, I think the guys have ya covered.  Just make sure ya post pics so we can all enjoy.

Mark.


----------

